# You wanna read a story, READ THIS ONE!!



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

You are saddling up your tack- don't you mean horse not tack?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes sorry, typo


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Good story but, add some punctuation and watch your spelling.


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

whispering willow said:


> Yes sorry, typo


I thought your story was very cute. There's always a critic.


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Samstead said:


> Good story but, add some punctuation and watch your spelling.


LOL -- In that case, where does the comma above belong?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol sorry typing and I don't exactly get along


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

lol thanks guys


----------

